# Personals?



## subsam (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, newly divorced here. Any suggestions for bbw personals? Thanks.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 20, 2013)

OkCupid.com or the OkFatty Group on Facebook


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 20, 2013)

OK Fatty? Never heard of that, but sounds interesting.


----------



## 479RTY (Feb 20, 2013)

I have had terrible, terrible luck with OKCupid in terms of size acceptance. Maybe it really was my personality that was horrible.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 20, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> OK Fatty? Never heard of that, but sounds interesting.



It's a "secret group" on Facebook for people who are invited. If you'd like to, PM your FB name/page and I'll send an invite.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 21, 2013)

479RTY said:


> I have had terrible, terrible luck with OKCupid in terms of size acceptance. Maybe it really was my personality that was horrible.



I had the same problem on okcupid. I officially gave up on it 2 months ago


----------



## 479RTY (Feb 21, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> I had the same problem on okcupid. I officially gave up on it 2 months ago



And I've been in Dimschat with you and I know your personality is awesome so I know it's not your personality.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know which it is, but I think it is a subsidiary of "the cupid network" that runs bbwsingles I think it is. Well apparently if a guy just ticks that he wants the best chances of meeting someone, it adds his profile to ALL the subsidiary company sites. So I started talking to who I thought was a fabo guy, we got on really well. I assumed that because I had found him through this site that he knew about bbw etc. I had also made comments about being a very large lady to which he said the things youd expect to hear from an FA type. Then we met and he actually said he wasn't into large ladies and I brought up the website that I found him on. He was a bit shocked and said he only signed up for their main site. Good times! <--this is sarcasm by the way


----------



## 479RTY (Feb 21, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> I don't know which it is, but I think it is a subsidiary of "the cupid network" that runs bbwsingles I think it is. Well apparently if a guy just ticks that he wants the best chances of meeting someone, it adds his profile to ALL the subsidiary company sites. So I started talking to who I thought was a fabo guy, we got on really well. I assumed that because I had found him through this site that he knew about bbw etc. I had also made comments about being a very large lady to which he said the things youd expect to hear from an FA type. Then we met and he actually said he wasn't into large ladies and I brought up the website that I found him on. He was a bit shocked and said he only signed up for their main site. Good times! <--this is sarcasm by the way



Gosh, how awkward and miserable to deal with. :-(

I had a suspicion the Tangowire network did the same thing, which is why I didn't stay long there. I thought that staying with the more recognized names in the online dating industry would be safer and give me better odds. But not so much.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 22, 2013)

Yah understandable. I am in a good place currently. If something falls into my lap nice, but I'm not pushing it.  Good luck for you!


----------



## Morganer (Feb 22, 2013)

Backpage.com


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> I had the same problem on okcupid. I officially gave up on it 2 months ago



Same here. Ugh, dating sites. It sounds like the cupid network is adding people to pages they really don't want to be in. That's not good customer service.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 22, 2013)

And makes for very crap experiences. Haha.



EMH1701 said:


> Same here. Ugh, dating sites. It sounds like the cupid network is adding people to pages they really don't want to be in. That's not good customer service.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Feb 23, 2013)

BTW, has anyone had any luck with ssbbwdating.com? It's not mostly filled with fake FA's like some sites, is it?

Just wondering because I was involved with this one site - I'm not sure if I can name it, so I'll just put the initials that it starts with: LBC

OMY, I won't go into detail on the board (email me if you want more details.) I'll just say that about 90% of the few men they have there are fake FA's. It's horrible. 


Dimensions would be a really great dating site if all guys put a little more info on their profiles.....maybe starting with their location?

I was interested in a few, but they didn't have their locations under their avatars and their profiles were empty.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Feb 23, 2013)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> BTW, has anyone had any luck with ssbbwdating.com? It's not mostly filled with fake FA's like some sites, is it?



I can only speak from the male side of things, but it most likely is. I had a listing there for several months. I ended up basically removing it. 

Of the few ladies I contacted, the only responses I received were from those very far away. None of those contacted within 200 miles of me responded. I assume it was due to Phoney FA's on the site. Although I was contacted by a couple of 20 something girls. . I mean really? I suppose I should be flattered, but not so much. .


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Has anyone had any luck with PlentyOfFish? I've heard about it from a few people, but is it good for BBWs/FAs?


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 5, 2013)

LifeTraveller said:


> I can only speak from the male side of things, but it most likely is. I had a listing there for several months. I ended up basically removing it.
> 
> Of the few ladies I contacted, the only responses I received were from those very far away. None of those contacted within 200 miles of me responded. I assume it was due to Phoney FA's on the site. Although I was contacted by a couple of 20 something girls. . I mean really? I suppose I should be flattered, but not so much. .



ssbbwsingles site is a better one.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2013)

The relationships I did have didn't work out in the end but one wasn't too bad and the other one was hot in a sexual way.

Haha.






NJz_BBW4Some1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with PlentyOfFish? I've heard about it from a few people, but is it good for BBWs/FAs?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Mar 5, 2013)

NJz_BBW4Some1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with PlentyOfFish? I've heard about it from a few people, but is it good for BBWs/FAs?




I put a profile up there over a year ago and stopped using POF after only about a month. It is the worst dating site I have ever been on. (Probably because it's totally free.)

A lot of guys that lived nearby (just miles away) contacted me. I thought that was great until I realized most of them just wanted to get laid that evening. A couple even straight up told me that.

I told them that I didn't check the "Booty Call" box and that they need to look for profiles that have that box checked.


----------



## Oona (Mar 6, 2013)

NJz_BBW4Some1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with PlentyOfFish? I've heard about it from a few people, but is it good for BBWs/FAs?



Honestly, POF is a waste of time. I did find OkCupid to be better. Less of the guys there are looking for a booty call.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 6, 2013)

NJz_BBW4Some1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with PlentyOfFish? I've heard about it from a few people, but is it good for BBWs/FAs?



My fiance and I met through POF.

She is a SSBBW and was running in to nothing but guys who were just in to sex; nothing of any real substance. She told me I was the first guy that she spoke to that came across as genuine ( I post in my profile clear as day that preferred large women/BBWs) and didn't seem hell bent on getting in to her pants when we talked.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Mar 6, 2013)

Would love to know a decent site to meet UK girls as I am having NO luck!!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2013)

Honestly, I would try Craigslst. There is wheat and chaff, but I've found more wheat among the chaff. Just lay out what you are looking for (one night stand or not). And it's free. And if you get crappy responses just ignore them or blast them, as you please


----------



## bigmac (Mar 8, 2013)

moonvine said:


> Honestly, I would try Craigslst. There is wheat and chaff, but I've found more wheat among the chaff. Just lay out what you are looking for (one night stand or not). And it's free. *And if you get crappy responses just ignore them or blast them, as you please*




Yes, crappy responses are just part of internet dating. I wish I'd saved some of the responses I got -- in hindsight many were quite funny.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 14, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> It's a "secret group" on Facebook for people who are invited. If you'd like to, PM your FB name/page and I'll send an invite.



Oooh, could u send me Facebook private message invite to the group please? I'll PM my FB moniker to you. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 22, 2013)

I was sceen the word fake fa in this thread a few times what exactley is that? Thanks for the links as well


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 22, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> OkCupid.com or the OkFatty Group on Facebook



Never heard of this group before. I'm left out of all the good stuff, lol.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 23, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Never heard of this group before. I'm left out of all the good stuff, lol.



It's pretty cool. I was in it, but then kicked out. Don't know why, actually. But yeah, pretty cool. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 23, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> It's pretty cool. I was in it, but then kicked out. Don't know why, actually. But yeah, pretty cool. lol



Makes me wonder if there's any Canadians in my general area on there 

Bahaha... Look at me... So lonely I get excited over nothing


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 12, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> It's a "secret group" on Facebook for people who are invited. If you'd like to, PM your FB name/page and I'll send an invite.



I'd also like to be added to the group. Thanks!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 12, 2013)

Have yet to hear of this group on Facebook. Lol. Peeps are holding out!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 14, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Have yet to hear of this group on Facebook. Lol. Peeps are holding out!



I just saw this or I would've added ya sooner  I believe I've added you, according to my phone anyway lol. Lemme know if it didn't take and I will try it again


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 16, 2013)

Also fairly freshly divorced here. It really is painfully difficult finding nice, motivated, fun ladies that are into this whole scene. I'm not even talking a feedee... even finding pretty, confident big girls is like some sort of impossible quest. After my divorce I told myself I'd not only never be with another woman who made me feel awful about being fat (she was fat too, go figure) but I wanted to know what it was like to actually make this whole scene a part of my relationship. Real life, off the net. I've never had that.

I mean I'm a good looking fat dude, own my own business, no real debt, lots of friends, I'm outgoing... should finding a girl around my age that's also into this fetish be this friggin' hard or am I just cursed, lol...


----------



## BigWheels (Apr 28, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> I had the same problem on okcupid. I officially gave up on it 2 months ago



I have a HORRIBLE response rate...maybe 1:150. And I have very few options up here...

But I'm here! I see lots of beauties & have no clue with most if they are single or not. And I guess I'm old fashioned in that way, I don't hit on the attached ones... damn my morals! 

Tell me ladies, am I not a hunka,hunka burnin' love?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

first off this is my very first post in a very long time. been away awhile but I'm back and I've missed the information and conversation I've had here. I've really learned a lot. another dating website though it is under tangowire is bigger beauties. True they do mix results in the search from different groups, it'll say in the person's profile that this person joined from a different interest group. But there will also be a tab that you can click to see their similar interests, whether they joined other bbw groups. 
hope that's another option to keep in mind. 
oh I'd also like to be added to that secret fb group. sounds like fun! I'm single also. thanks!


----------



## mango (Jun 14, 2013)

*There is also bbwcupid.com


*


----------



## bigmac (Jun 16, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> I have a HORRIBLE response rate...maybe 1:150. And I have very few options up here...
> 
> But I'm here! I see lots of beauties & have no clue with most if they are single or not. And I guess I'm old fashioned in that way, I don't hit on the attached ones... damn my morals!
> 
> Tell me ladies, am I not a hunka,hunka burnin' love?



Guys getting horrible response rates is pretty much par for the internet dating course. Women can post just about anything and get tons of responses -- guys not so much. This is especially true for guys who are over 300lbs and older than mid-thirties -- the lepers of the internet dating world.

I did meet my wife online so it is possible to make it work. However, be prepared for a lot of frustration along the way. I found that you can greatly increase response rates by narrowly targeting women who are part of your tribe -- i.e. women who share your outlook on life whatever that may be. I found I could often glean more information from the photos women posted than I could from the words in their profiles.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 16, 2013)

bigmac said:


> Guys getting horrible response rates is pretty much par for the internet dating course. Women can post just about anything and get tons of responses -- guys not so much. This is especially true for guys who are over 300lbs and older than mid-thirties -- the lepers of the internet dating world.
> 
> I did meet my wife online so it is possible to make it work. However, be prepared for a lot of frustration along the way. I found that you can greatly increase response rates by narrowly targeting women who are part of your tribe -- i.e. women who share your outlook on life whatever that may be. I found I could often glean more information from the photos women posted than I could from the words in their profiles.




I can agree with that. Women have much more responses then guys IMO and i think women have more luck. There are pros and cons to online dating, sites like OK Cupid and POF and BBWCupid are good, but there is give and take. BBWCupid is better if your a paying member, if not it's kinda limited. POF is good and free with alot of people but it's sometimes hard to find someone you click with. OK Cupid has a great match system but the site isn't quite as active as POF but it is active enough. I do think you will have more luck with a site that is into what you are.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Oct 20, 2015)

ssbbwsingles.com is a good one.


----------



## DavidLindsay (Oct 23, 2015)

Lindric Dornberger on facebook  thanks!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 24, 2015)

wow.. since someone resurrected this old thread.. I wonder if the OP ever found a date...lol or if the OP is still on Dims...


----------

